# Light Rigging - in water & out of water



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Guys I normally don't have much to say. I have ran across this construction material made of aluminum that is perfect to rig / mount lights and railings on flounder boats and other boats as well. It the company is called 80/20 inc. I plan on re working my rails and light mounts next winter with it. I can't start a month long distruction of my boat right now in the begining of the season. This stuff with just a little imagination can be turned into anything from hand rails, to light mounts, to t-tops. It's anodised aluminum, and can be joined with SS hardware or aluminum hardware. It should stand up to salt about as well as anything does. Nothing last for ever in salt water.:thumbsup: It can be found on Ebay as well.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Alligator said:


> Guys I normally don't have much to say. I have ran across this construction material made of aluminum that is perfect to rig / mount lights and railings on flounder boats and other boats as well. It the company is called 80/20 inc. I plan on re working my rails and light mounts next winter with it. I can't start a month long distruction of my boat right now in the begining of the season. This stuff with just a little imagination can be turned into anything from hand rails, to light mounts, to t-tops. It's anodised aluminum, and can be joined with SS hardware or aluminum hardware. It should stand up to salt about as well as anything does. Nothing last for ever in salt water.:thumbsup: It can be found on Ebay as well.


We're halfway through the season now.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

I know! Just ran across this stuff. I can't tear mine apart either. Just keep it in mind, and look at the pieces. There are over 6000 different hindges connectors, slide bearings, They call it an Industrial Erector set. "Half way thru the season" yes, but it has rained for a month and a half. I'm not fortunate enough to live close to the bay, so I can't take many chances. I also have to work to support my hole in the water.:whistling: I've had 3 trips. The moon was wrong, the tide was wrong, it was too early. And then rain, rain, rain and more rain. But , thanks for looking!


----------

